# [SOLVED] What is an IP Stresser?



## jprince526

I have caught my nephew(10 years old) on some website that he says boots people offline while gaming by stressing the IP. I have no idea what he's really doing or if its illegal or not. I tried to google this and I get a bunch of sites to do it, but no information on what it is. I would greatly appreciate someone helping me with this.


----------



## Wand3r3r

*Re: What is an IP Stresser?*

The legitimate usage of stressors is to test the target network and servers. The illegitimate usage, which your nephew appears to have been doing, is to cause denial of service by jamming up the servers internet connection.


----------



## jprince526

*Re: What is an IP Stresser?*

I figured he was doing something he wasn't suppose to. Thank you for replying, I appreciate the info.


----------

